# 2013 Felt AR Creaking Saddle clamp



## Matt B. (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello to All. I recently purchased a 2013 Felt AR and had this assembled at a local bike shop. The seat clamp is making a creaking cause 2 pcs are rubbing back and forth on each other. I attached a photo. If looking at the photo there are 3 pcs. One pc above the saddle rails and then 2 pcs below it. The 2 pcs below it are rubbing together causing the creaking. I didn't know if anyone else was having this problem and had solutions. I was thinking of making a gasket to put between the 2 pcs. Ideas would be appreciated. Thank you...Matt


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe assembly paste is needed. My Felt had a creak that was coming from the post but, it sounded like the rails and even the BB area from time to time. Anyways, when I used some paste the creak stopped.


----------



## Matt B. (Jan 29, 2008)

What type of paste did you use? I have carbon paste.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmmm. Maybe Finish line. Not sure. It was the shop I frequent that really figured it out. The tin was grey and blue maybe. Grey/white gritty gel like paste.


----------



## Matt B. (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, that's the way carbon paste is. I'll give it a shot. Thank You


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Matt B. said:


> Hello to All. I recently purchased a 2013 Felt AR and had this assembled at a local bike shop. The seat clamp is making a creaking cause 2 pcs are rubbing back and forth on each other. I attached a photo. If looking at the photo there are 3 pcs. One pc above the saddle rails and then 2 pcs below it. The 2 pcs below it are rubbing together causing the creaking. I didn't know if anyone else was having this problem and had solutions. I was thinking of making a gasket to put between the 2 pcs. Ideas would be appreciated. Thank you...Matt


Matt,

Use some of the included torque paste the bicycle came with on these two surfaces.

-Dave


----------



## Matt B. (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Dave,

I think they must have used all the torque paste on the bike. I used some of the carbon paste I have and so far not loud creaking. Would there be something i could get at a hardware store that would be similar to torque paste?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Matt B. said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I think they must have used all the torque paste on the bike. I used some of the carbon paste I have and so far not loud creaking. Would there be something i could get at a hardware store that would be similar to torque paste?


I don't know if your local HD or Lowes would have torque paste. I really like the Tacx stuff. A tiny bit goes a long way. Go back to the LBS and ask for the rest, the bike comes with a near lifetime supply.

-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, I have the same bike and had the same issue, I too thought it was coming from the seat clamp area. It turned out to be the seat post clamp area instead (where it clamps on the frame). I dont know if you still have the issue or not or even if you have the same issue I did, but after putting 2 thin pieces of insulation tape down the front of the seat post (6 cm starting from the where the top of the clamp sits, going down the post) the noise has vanished. Its been 6 rides so far.


----------

